# Rumor: Pietrus to Miami



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

This one seems to be more than a mere rumor, and it's nothing new. The discussions for trading Mickael Pietrus to Miami have, however, picked up steam. 

From today's Miami Sun-Sentinal:

Heat discusses deal for Pietrus


> (Pietrus' agent, Happy) Walters said a deal for Pietrus is complicated by the fact Pietrus is a restricted free agent. The Warriors extended Pietrus a one-year, $3.5 million tender, and can match any offer sheet Pietrus signs with another team.
> 
> Pietrus would have to negotiate a new, long-term deal before a trade unless the Heat is willing to risk losing Pietrus after one season. Further complicating the issue is the Heat is near the luxury-tax threshold, with any payroll above it taxed at 100 percent, and Golden State can afford to wait on making a decision on Pietrus.
> 
> Heat unrestricted free agent forward James Posey likely would be included as part of a trade with the Warriors. Golden State has been in talks with Posey and acquiring him in a sign-and-trade would allow the Warriors more flexibility in the contract it can offer, which is the main incentive for a sign-and-trade.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

1. Does anyone believe that this trade could end up being a bit more complex than this? I don't know if Minnesota has interest in James Posey, but between coming to agreement on a deal for Pietrus and waiting for 1 month to pass before you can trade Wright, this seems to have potential as merely part of a 3-way deal (I have no reason other than a gut feeling / speculation for this).

2. Pietrus' agent's first name is _Happy_?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Baron Davis...Monta Ellis... Sarunas Jasikevicius
SG: Stephen Jackson...Marco Belinelli...Kelenna Azubuike
SF: James Posey
PF: Al Harrington...Brandan Wright
C: Andris Biedrins...Adonal Foyle...Patrick O'Bryant

It's an OK team, but I don't think that replacing Richardson and Pietrus with Wright and Posey will get this team back to the playoffs. Why would the Warriors want Posey over Pietrus? Pietrus is already a better defender (or just as good), younger, and has more upside.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Because
A) maybe they don't want to pay him big money
B) Baron Davis, Monta Ellis, Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington and Andris Biedrins all see major minutes. Marco Belinelli is also a perfect player for their system. Brandan Wright should be seeing time too. I have a feeling they might just cheaply resign Matt Barnes to backup Jackson at sf, and start Ellis and Davis in the backcourt. 
Basically, for the money he's probably wanting, there's no minutes for Pietrus.

Minnesota already have a younger version of Posey in Corey Brewer :biggrin: 
Though I admit a wing-rotation of Posey, Davis, Hassell and Brewer is the best they've had in 3 or 4 years..
They could send one of their pg's to GS as well (though they're all overpriced and injury prone, or just plain crap)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Baron Davis...Monta Ellis... Sarunas Jasikevicius
> SG: Stephen Jackson...Marco Belinelli...Kelenna Azubuike
> SF: James Posey
> PF: Al Harrington...Brandan Wright
> ...


I can see why, they got young guys they want to see get some minutes. Stephen Jackson can play SF and give Monta and Marco good minutes off the bench.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

The sensible move would be to send monta ellis packing,he`s far more valuable tradewise than pietrus,he was absolutly shocking in the playoffs and his departure would open more PT for bellini.

This team is not a contender this season and the management should be looking to build for the future,no point drafting a 2 guard just to sit him on the bench,if they could get Ron Artest(or a decent 5) and a couple of 08 draft picks then i`d bite there hands off

(I realise that ellis is a young player so in essence that is building for the future but bellini is much more of the lights out/spot up shooter that a point guard like baron needs than ellis)


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I actually see Ellis as a young Baron Davis. He probably won't be as good, but I see him as a very similar player.
How good a playmaker was Baron at that age? (genuine question)

Ellis might be less of a disher, but he's still very valuable as a scorer off the bench.

I don't think they could get Artest and still have a competitive team (they'd have to give up too much, I think)
I say keep the team pretty much as it is (maybe deal Pietrus and resign Barnes, but no major moves..) and keep going. The playoff experience will be good for their young guys.
I think getting hold of some kind of young passing SF in this year's draft (or by trading Pietrus) would be a good move for the future. A Boris Diaw type guy rather than a Jerry Stackhouse type guy. Their team has plenty of scorers, and I realise that's their game, but a glue-guy would be better at this point than a scorer imo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If they re-sign Matt Barnes, Pietrus being moved for Posey isn't a bad move. Pietrus is inconsistent. I would try to keep Pietrus for at least another year as my preference though.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

different_13 said:


> How good a playmaker was Baron at that age? (genuine question)


You saw what baron could do in the playoffs this year,2 acl tears and host of other injuries have robbed the nba of what i personally think could have been one of the best pg`s of all time 

Baron has ALWAYS had the natural ability,magic johnson has said numerous times how highly he rates baron,he has the size,handles,speed,hops,passing,vision etc etc that sperates the great from the good

When he came into the league with charlotte he was playing on an appallingly bad team which required him to score 20 a game and get 8+ assists,many would have shirked the challenge...baron never


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

In that case I retract my statement.
'baron Davis without the vision' probably has a simpler version..


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hmmm...I wouldn't mind James Posey in Golden State. 

His got a Championship ring, can shoot, play solid defense and the Warriors need another veteran player to help our young core grow.

I really want to see how Baron and Jackson play now that J-rich is gone. They could both be 20+ppg this upcoming season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Miami wants Pietrus, Pietrus wants Miami, and Posey wants Golden State.

I don't see why this wouldn't happen.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i dont think pietrus for posey is a good deal,posey is not suited to an uptempo game,hes at the end of his career and really is nothing but a short term solution to share minutes at SF,if the warriors do that deal then i feel there getting 50 cents on the dollar regarding pietrus


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> If they re-sign Matt Barnes, Pietrus being moved for Posey isn't a bad move. Pietrus is inconsistent. I would try to keep Pietrus for at least another year as my preference though.


Agreed. A new location and some more PT for Pietrus could be golden though.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> hmmm...I wouldn't mind James Posey in Golden State.
> 
> His got a Championship ring, can shoot, play solid defense and the Warriors need another veteran player to help our young core grow.
> 
> I really want to see how Baron and Jackson play now that J-rich is gone. They could both be 20+ppg this upcoming season.


I completely disagree, Jackson will not score 20 points per game and you know what...Baron won't either!


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

different_13 said:


> I actually see Ellis as a young Baron Davis. He probably won't be as good, but I see him as a very similar player.
> How good a playmaker was Baron at that age? (genuine question)


He was lightyears ahead of Ellis in terms of handling the ball and being able to control pace and dish off to teammates.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> I completely disagree, Jackson will not score 20 points per game and you know what...Baron won't either!


I never said they will, i said they could put up 20 a night.

They are both capable of getting 20+ppg(especially Baron).

It will be interesting to see how Baron Plays now that J-Rich is gone.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> I never said they will, i said they could put up 20 a night.
> 
> They are both capable of getting 20+ppg(especially Baron).
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Baron Plays now that J-Rich is gone.



oh sorry then ronna, the only reason why I think Richardson had that 23 points per game average two seasons ago was because Baron knew Richardson was going for history. Now that Richardson is gone, if Baron is healthy it should be an allstar year for Baron.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> oh sorry then ronna, the only reason why I think Richardson had that 23 points per game average two seasons ago was because Baron knew Richardson was going for history. Now that Richardson is gone, if Baron is healthy it should be an allstar year for Baron.


It's all good .

I'm so hoping that Baron stays healthy next season and becomes an all-star. It's been a while since Barons been an all-star and I wanna buy a Davis All-star Jersey


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think Baron's in that class where if he is healthy all year, he's an all-star shoo-in (like Iverson etc)
He's definitely got the talent, and in that system he's capable of putting up (even more) ridiculous stats.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I dont think Pietrus is gonna b in a Warrior uniform next season


www.hoopshype.com


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Hmmm...If the Warriors re-sign Pietrus, could this mean that the Warriors are unlikely to re-sign Barnes?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

ANOTHER ARTICAL!!!

CLICK HERE
a little preview of the artical.


> Pietrus Would Rather Play For Miami
> Walters did, however, add that Pietrus would rather play for the Heat. Pietrus' arrival in South Florida would have to be through a sign-and-trade, possibly with unrestricted free agent James Posey.


Whats going to happen?

Who would you rather see in a Warriors uniform next season, Pietrus or Posey?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Posey....definitly, yeah, Posey.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors bide time with free agents



> The Warriors would like to keep Pietrus, a restricted free agent, but are not willing to offer a long-term contract unless another team does so first. Happy Walters, one of Pietrus' agents, said his client has received no proposal from the Warriors other than the one-year, $3.5 million qualifying offer required for the team to retain the right of first refusal.
> 
> "At this point, I don't see him willing to do that," Walters said when asked if Pietrus would simply play out the one season in order to become an unrestricted free agent next summer. "Right now, I would say no."
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

GS is willing to do Posey-for-Pietrus, but damn Micky Arison doesn't want to pay a $1 million tax penalty, and would rather deal Doleac, but GS won't do it. If Micky Arison doesn't do this trade because of a tax penalty, I will be pissed. Pat Riley has been vocal the past few years about how you have to give, to get.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I have a feeling that this posey for pietrus thing is going to cause allot of hype, then go nowhere...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47483/20070804/miami_wants_pietrus/


Nah, why would GS want Jason Williams, aside for his expiring contract? Would they try to deal him to Cavs for Gooden?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47483/20070804/miami_wants_pietrus/
> 
> 
> Nah, why would GS want Jason Williams, aside for his expiring contract? Would they try to deal him to Cavs for Gooden?


Jason Williams would be a superior back-up PG to anyone else the W's currently have on roster. Ellis is a combo guard, but probably more likely to play the 2. I haven't looked at the stats, but I'm sure (especially under Riley), J-Will's TO's are lower than Monta's.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I think it's a very smart idea for the Warriors to get Jason Williams. His a very good playmaker and if the Baron Davis gets injured, the Warriors have a good PG who can take his place in Williams.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

well, I guess never mind with this rumor. 

Warriors re-sign F Pietrus



> The Golden State Warriors re-signed restricted free agent swingman Mickael Pietrus, the team announced on Monday.
> 
> Terms of the deal were not disclosed.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

More Pietrus news:

Pietrus isn't complaining despite contract problems



> The late-arriving Pietrus played it nice Thursday after his first practice back with Golden State. Pietrus, who re-signed Monday for the qualifying offer of $3.47 million, insisted there were no hard feelings despite returning to a team he didn't want to play for again and at a much lower rate than he expected.
> 
> "I'm not mad at anybody," Pietrus said. "I still love Chris Mullin. I still love coach Nellie. I respect their choice. It's a business, so it's time for me to free my mind and play basketball."
> 
> Neither he nor Nelson anticipated any problems getting the fifth-year swingman up to speed. Pietrus started 38 games last season and averaged a career-high 11.1 points and 4.5 rebounds per game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Lets hope he improves his fundementals in his 5th season in the nba...

I'm also hoping he takes more 17-19 foot jumpers rather then chucking too many three's..

Good luck to Pietrus.. I hope he has a great season.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

PFortyy said:


> Lets hope he improves his _fundamentals _in his 5th season in the nba...
> 
> I'm also hoping he takes more 17-19 foot jumpers rather then chucking too many three's..
> 
> Good luck to Pietrus.. I hope he has a great season.


Yeah, no kidding. Surprisingly, in his 4th year in the league, there were games where he looked outright lost on the offensive side of the floor. I certainly hope he improves his offense - still a lot of room for improvement, but I also believe the potential is there.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I was hoping that Pietrus would get traded for someone this summer. His inconsistancy is really not worth the potential anymore.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

dk1115 said:


> I was hoping that Pietrus would get traded for someone this summer. His inconsistancy is really not worth the potential anymore.


I agree with that, but for the price we got him at, his new deal is a good value for this team - especially considering he's familiar with the system and most players.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

bruindre said:


> I agree with that, but for the price we got him at, his new deal is a good value for this team - especially considering he's familiar with the system and most players.


Yeah, true that.

Warriors really need chemestry because of the system they play in. Pietrus is a funny guy, easy to get along with and *CAN* really shoot lights out some nights. 

How much $$$ did we sign Pietrus for?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

PFortyy said:


> Yeah, true that.
> 
> Warriors really need chemestry because of the system they play in. Pietrus is a funny guy, easy to get along with and *CAN* really shoot lights out some nights.
> 
> How much $$$ did we sign Pietrus for?


Per my earlier link, terms weren't disclosed, but per HoopsHype, looks like it was a 1-year deal for $3,470,770.


----------

